# Down regulation question



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi ladies/gents


I was wondering if anyone could answer a question for me? 

On the long protocol does everyone start on down regulating on day 21?

I'm supposed to start Monday and its only day 17 on Monday for me.
I have pretty regular periods 27-29 days. 


Does Anyone know why my day is different to the majority of other people?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi sweeti, yes normally day 21 after you period you start sniffing, not sure why they have said day 17? is that what the clinic told you...or was it in you schedule? maybe a miss print...if i was you i would take the drug on monday morning and then call your clinic to ask this q, and get a reason,


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm not sure either Hun. 
I went for blood tests on day 3 of my AF then a few weeks later I went for an open evening and a week later my first consultation. At my first consultation I had more tests and they knew I was on day 4 of AF. At the end if that consultation they gave me a printed schedule. It was printed on the top to start DR on oct 1st. That's my day 17. I was thinking .....surely they must know as they know when I was on my AF....but another side of me thinks.....I hope it's not a mistake. 

I think I will call them 9am Monday just before I do my injection.

Thank you for replying 
Xx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

sweeti what date was you af, please, because when at meeting day 4 of af...and day 17 = 21, just a thought, 
other than that i dont no,


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

I think it can depend, as I started on day 19 as they wanted a full seven days before the earliest likely appearance of AF (I'd had a couple of cycles that were 26 days recently instead of my normal 28-32).


----------



## FeatherGentle (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi,

In our information leaflet, it says down regulation starts "around day 21" of cycle. I was started on day 21 for my 2nd treatment, but they started me on day 20 for this one. I was also told that one can not down regulate for too long, only for too short a time. 

I would still call and make sure the dates are ok. For this cycle, when I left the clinic after the first consultation, I noticed they had put me down for 3 weeks down reg in stead of 2 weeks. We went back right away and it turned out the nurse had misread the date! 

Mistakes do happen.  That said, I'm not sure it makes a huge different whether you start on day 17 or day 21 for this bit. But it will make a big difference for you if you don't have to go and stress yourself about it for 2 weeks. 

Good luck
Feather


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi

I remember my clinic said that day 21 is to make absolutely certain that you have passed ovulation point, so if thats the case then a few days wont matter? I started DR on day 19 because of the New Year Bank Holiday - day 21 was New Years' day (typical!)

good luck

Nicxx


----------



## jan33piglet (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi

It depends on the lenght of your cycle, i start on day 23 as my cycles are between 32-35 days long. I DR for about 3 weeks and have done for my last 2 cycles. 

Hope that helps. 

Good Luck xxxx


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

I started on day 19, as I'd had a couple of months where my cycle was only 26.


----------

